# What to get for my hedgies first birthday?



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

ok, i really want to spoil my baby on her birthday, she'll get mealworms (never gets them) and....
hmm well thats why i'm asking this
what can i get for my hedgie e.g a toy,umm any ideas?
thanks!!   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

ALL ITS FAVORITE TREATS! :lol: Does it have plenty of toys? Can never have too many..

I posted this a while back but here's a really cute hedgie cake, too bad he can't enjoy it 

__
https://flic.kr/p/4817668158


----------



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

schmelderz said:


> ALL ITS FAVORITE TREATS! :lol: Does it have plenty of toys? Can never have too many..
> 
> I posted this a while back but here's a really cute hedgie cake, too bad he can't enjoy it
> 
> ...


omg those are cute cakes!!
toys? what kind of toys? i tried her with a ball with a bell, it frightened her and she wouldnt come out of her ball, so i took it out


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I recall reading a nice thread on toys here on HHC, just go over to the Toys section of the forum  

My favorite for Prickles is a toilet paper tube. She loves it, most hedgehogs do.


----------



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

schmelderz said:


> I recall reading a nice thread on toys here on HHC, just go over to the Toys section of the forum
> 
> My favorite for Prickles is a toilet paper tube. She loves it, most hedgehogs do.


thanks!
Omg, my hedgehog is Pickles! our names have so much similarity lol


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Funny how their names are similar! :lol:

Anyway, I read your other post too and I'd like to suggest one of Larry's wheels for Pickles' birthday gift. Check it out viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844&p=57116&hilit=carolina+storm+wheel#p57116


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a great occasion! :mrgreen: 
What about:
*A new fleece liner
*Carolina Storm Wheel [highly recommended, as said above viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844]
*A toilet paper tube cut lengthwise [more toy ideas here: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4217]


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

One (or two so there's always a clean one) of Nikki's Hedgie Bags!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

CoxMD said:


> One (or two so there's always a clean one) of Nikki's Hedgie Bags!


Oh, good idea! Here's a link: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=6690


----------



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> What a great occasion! :mrgreen:
> What about:
> *A new fleece liner
> *Carolina Storm Wheel [highly recommended, as said above viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844]
> *A toilet paper tube cut lengthwise [more toy ideas here: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4217]


by a fleece liner do you mean any new fleece clothing?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, fleece from a fabric store. Most use fleece as bedding here.


----------

